# Honda EG1900X



## PZUFIC (Aug 25, 2020)

Hello,

I have a problem diagnosing old honda generator (EG1900X). The problem is that in most cases it does not generate any voltage at the output, but sometimes it does and it works fine even under full load. If I check the voltage when starting with DMM in goes up to about 40 V (DMM is slow!) and then drops to about 4 volts.

I checked the wiring and didn't find anything wrong. If I apply 12 V DC to the rotor (brushes with AVR unplugged) the voltage goes up. I assume that the windings are ok, but I'm not 100 %. As it seems the rotor does not have any permanent magnets embedded in the plates, so in order for the exciting to work there is a separate coil on the engine side which powers the AVR. There are also 3 wires going from the stator to the AVR.

I would be please if somebody can help with additional info and/or experiences. I would have bought the AVR, but it's pricey and I'm not sure if it's the cause of the problems.

Best regards,

Primož


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what was the price on the avr?


----------



## PZUFIC (Aug 25, 2020)

iowagold said:


> what was the price on the avr?


Directly from Honda here in Slovenia I can get it for 130 €.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

that is an ok price.
do the checks for the windings first make sure they are in spec for that generator.
what is the voltage the generator is to output?
usa here our power grid specs are not the same as most of the world.


----------



## PZUFIC (Aug 25, 2020)

iowagold said:


> do the checks for the windings first make sure they are in spec for that generator.


That's the main problem. I can check the resistance od the windings but that wouldn't help because I don't know what the actual values should be.
As I already mentioned when the gen works (happens from time to time) it works ok under full load.



iowagold said:


> what is the voltage the generator is to output?


It's rated for 230 V 50 Hz.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hummm.
check the brushes and the slip rings. clean them as well.
check all of the solder connections.
the test points are checked with the unit running as volts running at 3600 rpm.
12 volt and 230 vac.

I would suspect the brushes and slip rings...
and yes the avr.

replace all 3 at the same time.


----------



## PZUFIC (Aug 25, 2020)

I already checked the brushes. There were probably some problems with the connector pins of the brushes assembly (maby the brushes were replaced previously with aftermarket ones). I talked to Honda and they said that the brushes are not a part that is sold separately, which is kinda strange. In order to solve the problem I connected the wires directly to the brushes strands using ferules.

Sleep rings seems ok to me judging by eye.



iowagold said:


> 12 volt and 230 vac.


What did you mean by that?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the generator test points are checked with the unit running as volts running at 3600 rpm.
12 volt on the low volt and 230 vac on the output wingdings.

or ohm meter with the unit off
230 vac output coil should be around 0.7 ohms
and 5 ohms on the 12 volt dc coil

also check the diodes


----------



## PZUFIC (Aug 25, 2020)

iowagold said:


> or ohm meter with the unit off
> 230 vac output coil should be around 0.7 ohms
> and 5 ohms on the 12 volt dc coil


Ok, that is very useful data. Do you maybe have the nominal resitance of rotor winding also? Will do a check and get back with the results.


iowagold said:


> also check the diodes


No diodes, because it does not have DC ouput.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

most have a diode or two on the rotor assy.
it is inside the end cover.


----------



## PZUFIC (Aug 25, 2020)

So I checked and the resistance of the main winding is around 0.9 Ohms.

I did check but I was unable to locate any diodes.

I took some photos that might help.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

do the avr


----------

